# Loud screeching sound when blower slows down, replace motor?



## Mr. Garcia (6 mo ago)

Hi,

I'm hoping someone here can help me with my home HVAC issue. I believe my HVAC is RCFA-AU2417AC, MFD 02/2007. Yesterday I heard my furnace make a loud screeching sound that I heard from the main floor. It sounded like bad wheel bearings. I don't smell anything bad, it seems to put out lots of airflow, and the heat/cool work fine. I have never heard this noise before.

Today I took out and washed the blower housing and wheel. I also blew out the blower motor. I put it all back together and I'm still hearing a slight humming sound when the unit is running. I'm assuming I need a new blower motor and capacitor. If you think different please let me know.

I need help finding replacement parts for the blower and capacitors. I have never purchased these parts before. I know how to replace them. I'm looking for direct replacements where I won't need to file anything down, create new holes, or figure out new colored cables. I Googled a little and it keeps finding me a newer replacement, but I don't know if there are any differences. Also there are two capacitors. The brown cables from the blower are connected to Capacitor 1. I don't know what the capacitor 2 goes to. The parts installed currently:

*Blower Motor* 
GE 
5KCP39KG 2887 S
CPN: 51-24144-01
HP: 1/2
V: 115
ASSM IN MEXICO
RPM: 1050
A: 6.30
CL B INS-CONT AIR OVER
ROT <---- CAP 7.50/370
HZ 60
PH 1

*Capacitor 1*
M23P3707NT2
7.5uF 370 VAC
50/60 HZ 70C
MRP 267538 C22.2 NO 190
43-100509-42
SH0706

*Capacitor 2*
Aerovox Z50S3704M
4uF 370V 50/60HZ 70C
PROTECTED A 10000 AFC
SUPERMET C22.2 NO 190
43-100496-44
SH0710


----------



## Jtsup (3 mo ago)

Hello, did you ever find out the issue for this? I am having the same problem now it sounds like


----------



## Mr. Garcia (6 mo ago)

I replaced the blower motor with an OEM equivalent, Climatek. The issue is the pad inside the motor loses oil overtime, then it has no oil and seizes. You’ll have to match the motor specs to the new one you’re looking at. The only issue is I got a bad one or the new ones are louder than my older motor. It was only $100 so until I can try a different one it’s fine. Most places do not allow returns once installed. I tried adding oil to the old one and that didn’t last long. I also replaced the capacitors. I took pictures of my setup before I removed anything. Then I just watched a few YouTube videos showing how to replace a blower motor. It’s straight forward as long as your new one is designed the same.


----------

